# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  ممكن مساعدة في galaxy s6 SM-G920F

## zakamageo

لدي هاتف samsung galaxy s9 SM-G920F وبعد ما عملت له فلاش وجدت مشكل google account ممكن مساعدة من فضلكم ??

----------

